# Pacific Rim



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Off to see this tonight with stepson, looking forward to it.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

so thankful for this helpful post,its truly made the rest of my day :thumb:

only at the wind up mate,hope its good and let me know when your back and how it was


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Would be interested to hear what you think about it I've been wanting to see this but reviews are mixed.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

GSD said:


> Would be interested to hear what you think about it I've been wanting to see this but reviews are mixed.


No worries, i'll post up some thoughts tomorrow morning for you


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I went to see it this afternoon thought it was a good film nicely paced and plenty of action the story line is not complicated so great for kids and special effects where top line,It was nice to see 3d being used properly instead of stuff being thrown at the screen it gave you the sense of depth,I couldn't help but scratch my brain trying to think where i had seen the lead character before though until it dawned that it was sons of anarchy along with Ron perlman


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

looks an awesome film - id like to catch this one myself


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I agree with ivor on this but will add the following, sometimes its hard to see what is going on between the kaiju and jaegers, there are the odd glaring slip ups, but i did enjoy it and if you are thinking of going to see it, do it's a good film.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I went to see this over the weekend. Never really watched any trailers or read any reviews (_just a spur of the moment cinema trip_). To me it was Godzilla meets Power Rangers!

I'm a kid of the 80's/90's and grew up on the old cartoons like Robotech and thought it was going to be right up my street but... there just wasn't much to the storyline... not enough backgroud info for me, but to go and turn your brain off and watch some decent action it was OK.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

lobotomy said:


> I went to see this over the weekend. Never really watched any trailers or read any reviews (_just a spur of the moment cinema trip_). To me it was Godzilla meets Power Rangers!
> 
> I'm a kid of the 80's/90's and grew up on the old cartoons like Robotech and thought it was going to be right up my street but... there just wasn't much to the storyline... not enough backgroud info for me, but to go and turn your brain off and watch some decent action it was OK.


Oh i agree with the brain out comment, it's never going to have a spellbinding back story, but it is a thoroughly enjoyable film if you just watch it and not over analyse it.


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

lobotomy said:


> I'm a kid of the 80's/90's and grew up on the old cartoons like Robotech and thought it was going to be right up my street but... there just wasn't much to the storyline... not enough backgroud info for me, but to go and turn your brain off and watch some decent action it was OK.


:thumb:

Enjoyable, but felt if it had addressed the above points, it could've been one of the best films of the summer.

Also been thinking the lack of a big name actor might have had a part to play in that as well.

Good though and I'd love a follow up to it.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Hope to see next week, just Gundam's V Zilla from the trailers to me.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

It was a very good sfx romp! Very true to the Japanese kaiju mythology too. A good cinema film but 90% sfx and 10% story. However they did cut 45 mins of dialogue out in the edit to make it shorter so that won't have helped. 

Expect shawshank redemption level of story and you'll be disappointed. Be realistic and expect big robots fighting Godzilla types and you'll love it. 

Robots v Godzilla monsters! What more do you want?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

james_death said:


> Hope to see next week, just Gundam's V Zilla from the trailers to me.


Saw it tonight and that's exactly what it is and for that reason I absolutely loved it!!! :thumb::thumb:

It does actually have a fairly decent simple story behind the events but nothing too heavy going.

Visually it's stunning though, some of the fights and monsters just look fantastic .


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thats it like battleship got bad press but if you just switch off and admire the firepower.

Sometimes you want an involved story and sometimes you just want to get lost in lots of action.

SCI-FI tends to get the biggest and coolest firepower....


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

ardandy said:


> It was a very good sfx romp! Very true to the Japanese kaiju mythology too. A good cinema film but 90% sfx and 10% story. However they did cut 45 mins of dialogue out in the edit to make it shorter so that won't have helped.
> 
> Expect shawshank redemption level of story and you'll be disappointed. Be realistic and expect big robots fighting Godzilla types and you'll love it.
> 
> Robots v Godzilla monsters! What more do you want?


Exactly, dont go if you want deep meaning, it's good old fashioned hocum.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

james_death said:


> Thats it like battleship got bad press but if you just switch off and admire the firepower.
> 
> Sometimes you want an involved story and sometimes you just want to get lost in lots of action.
> 
> SCI-FI tends to get the biggest and coolest firepower....


Sometimes it's nice to just sit and veg out and take in something visual. Pacific Rim ticks that box big time.

That's why it's nice to watch stuff like the Transformers trilogy, nothing too intense but enough story to warrant what's happening.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Alex_225 said:


> Sometimes it's nice to just sit and veg out and take in something visual. Pacific Rim ticks that box big time.
> 
> That's why it's nice to watch stuff like the Transformers trilogy, nothing too intense but enough story to warrant what's happening.


Exactly.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

This film is right up my street but I will wait for the DVD to come out as my local Cinema's seats kill my back, and I like to watch a film without heads bobbing up and down and someone kicking the rear of my seat. Let us know what you think anyway:thumb:


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Mite take the lad tomorrow!

What ages is it appropriate for??


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Any age where they can sit still lol it's got everything a lad should like monsters,robots and fighting


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

bigbadjay said:


> Mite take the lad tomorrow!
> 
> What ages is it appropriate for??


It's rated a 12 iirc


----------

